# Palomar knot w/ Braid vs Mono



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

So the Palomar is my go to knot on artificials. Using braid I always just wrap it once before putting the lure through the loop. I haven't lost a fish due to knot failure yet (knock on wood ) using that method. Now w/ mono, what would be the recommend times to wrap it before passing the lure through the loop. I'm thinking about five times vs once w/ braid. What do ya'll think? 

Skunk


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What do you mean wrapping with a palomar knot? I've tied it since I was 5 and don't know what you mean... I go in through the eye, back in through the same side, wrap the loop around, pull the hook through and cinch tight. Have used it with braid before and with mono as long as I can remember.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im puzzled too.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry for being enigmatic. I mean step four in the steps on this tutorial. It says just wrap it once. But I'm thinking five times might be sturdier w/ mono. Truthfully, I've always used an improved clinch w/ mono and palomar w/ braid. 

http://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/index.php

Skunk


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's not needed, I've never had a palomar break in all my years of using it, from 6 lb ultralight fishing to 30 lb leaders (can't get it to knot good in heavier than 30). It's a very strong knot as is.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Palomar for lures,swivels and terminal with braid. Improved clinch, 2 times through, is good for mono. I think that is the same knot that is shown on the foldout in any package of Berkley line, Trilene knot. I'm not sure about a palomar around a hook, thats a tangle waiting to happen. I think there is no substitute for a snell.


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

I actually do the opposite, two wraps for briad (the double palomar) and just one for mono. No need to wrap more than that.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

The Palomar knot is Gods gift to anglers with no patients! (like myself) 


It's a very good knot for those that are afraid of braid slipping. The physics of this knot will not allow it to slip, so it's perfect for braid. The only draw back with mono is when using heavy stuff the loop tends to want to ride at the connection of the loop and ball of the swivels, but with a little coaxing you can resolve it. ( always afraid it would damage the line, causing a break off)


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

ive always just used 2 wraps, never did more, and never did less cause 2 was the way i was taught. just my .02


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Peixaria said:


> Palomar for lures,swivels and terminal with braid. Improved clinch, 2 times through, is good for mono. I think that is the same knot that is shown on the foldout in any package of Berkley line, Trilene knot. I'm not sure about a palomar around a hook, thats a tangle waiting to happen. I think there is no substitute for a snell.


I'm with you on the snell or snell knot. What about the underutilized Crawford knot? Check that out as another option as it is often overlooked.


----------

